# new SW40VE owner



## jworm49 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi everyone I am new to shooting and have a SW40VE with a few hundred rounds threw it. I was wondering are these guns considered to be accuet if so how do they compare to other popular models? Also I was woundering what range should I be shooting from to try and improve my skills? Thanks.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome Jworm. I have the S&W.40ve myself. At first I was going to throw the thing in the river and get rid of it. After working with it more the trigger started to come in and I got more use to it. I shoot it between 20'&30' as this a common defense range. I use mine for home defense and a truck gun. It still has that long trigger pull but it is a lot better. I am going to keep mind.


----------

